# Sat Nav Purchase Advice



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I've decided to purchase a satnav as I'm going to be visiting a lot of customers over the next few month, & I'm fed up with printing off route maps, & still getting lost 

So, it needs to be wireless, or in otherwords, runs off its own battery, other than that, nothing else is required.....

This looks the job, but is there anything else available I may have missed ???

Its the cheapest I've found, Halfruads want another £10 for it....

Amazon.co.uk: Garmin Nuvi 200 Widescreen Satellite Navigation System With UK Mapping: Electronics & Photo

http://gadgetshow.five.tv/jsp/5gsmain.jsp?lnk=101&id=280


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

I've got the Nuvi 250. Seems pretty good. Did a lot of reading before I bought one. Was thinking of a Tom Tom, but they were getting a lot of bad reveiws. There is a guy on the web who tests gadgets and he was asked which sat nav he uses personally, and he said Nuvi. If I can remember where I will post up the link.
Comes with the holder and car power cable but no home charger, You can get it for extra, but I just plug mine with a standard USB cable into the computer and it charges up. Saves a couple of quid!:thumb:

http://www.sciuridae.co.uk/my_nuvi_200_sat_nav.htm


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

stick to a tomtom. I have had mine for 3 years and it has not got me lost once.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Look in Tesco, seriously good deals on various units right now, I've just bought the in-laws a TomTom XL with EU mappinig for £140 

John


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Aye John when are you buying me a sat nav?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Autotec said:


> stick to a tomtom. I have had mine for 3 years and it has not got me lost once.


If you are going to post code TF1 1PY it would get you lost


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Tom Tom for me - excellent


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

link to satnav price comparison site, remember pc world price match plus -10% difference against the top 10 online (such as amazon, play etc) stores.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Tom Tom without a doubt, others may say that such and such is as good as tom tom but the fact that tom tom is the yard stick that all others are measured against should say something!


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Tom Tom for me....thats not to say its the best...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

pstevo said:


> Tom Tom for me....thats not to say its the best...


Same here. Mine worked a treat last night, taking me straight to St Pancras in London.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Aye John when are you buying me a sat nav?


When my brother-in-law agrees to go halves 

Trust me the F-i-L needs it, managed to direct us to Sterling furniture one day via Knockhill, worst of all we were in Kincardine at the time :wall: kept on banging on about knowing a shortcut.

John


----------



## tlzeebub (Feb 13, 2008)

Tom Tom is ok which i use on one of my phones using WM5, I've just put iGO8 Nav N Go on my other phone using WM6 and I've gotta say it's pretty good especially the display in 3D with the surrounding buildings, i realise thats a gimmick but for the navigation it's as good as Tom Tom just nicer to look at


----------



## laser avant (Feb 6, 2007)

Had that Garmin 200 for just about a year now and the wife swears by it and a lot of her friends have them as well now. Good bit of kit and its really easy to use :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I've got a Nuvi250w and i have been really pleased with it.

The operating system is dead easy to use (but can take a few minutes to find sats when you first turn it on). I chose a Nuvi as my friend's took us all the way to Austria and back in Feb and didn't put a foot wrong. Tom Tom is prob just as good so it will prob come down to which you like the look of best. 

Rob


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I would definately choose the Garmin.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

tlzeebub said:


> especially the display in 3D with the surrounding buildings, i realise thats a gimmick but for the navigation it's as good as Tom Tom just nicer to look at


Tomtom does the surrounding building footprints too. :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i had a Nuvi thing, sent it back next day, always tried to send up a no through road every day, its been a no through road for about 30 years odd ffs.

then Tom Tom does an A to B feature which is very handy for me to work out distances to charge people


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I have the TT 910 which is about 1 1/2 years old.
I also got the camera updates from pocketsgpsworld for £19 per year. Very good. Good forum also.
It separates out all the camera types but as we all dont speed then its not a problem.

As for the unit itself, I have found it very good.
Sometimes when I update the cameras it takes a few minutes to minutes for it to start working correctly again.
Oh, You nned to carry a pin around with you because it sometimes crashes. Mainly after an update and the Safety pin is perfect for sticking on your key ring.

But thats only every few months.

Apart from that its been great and I would recommend TT.
But it has a 20GB which mean you can store your music on and play it out of the in built speaker! Which is completely crap and a waste of time.
Battery life is around 4 hours.

HTH.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Ended up getting a Garmin Nuvi 200W, got it for £99 inc next day delivery from Amazon.

Used my Nectar credit card to pay for it, so that another bunch of points too:thumb: 

I've also ordered a Air Vent mount for it from the states, no dirty sucker on the windscreen.

Looks like my Road Angel 2 will be going up for sale now too, as it has a camera data base option.........


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Jace said:


> Ended up getting a Garmin Nuvi 200W, got it for £99 inc next day delivery from Amazon.
> 
> Used my Nectar credit card to pay for it, so that another bunch of points too:thumb:
> 
> ...


That sounds interesting as I hate the suckers - can you give a bit more detail on that, please?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Pit Viper said:


> That sounds interesting as I hate the suckers - can you give a bit more detail on that, please?


http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/euro_usa/

£12 shipped :thumb:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

A word to the wise.

If you get one with a sucker, like me, keep a handy cloth so you can give it a wipe after removing it from the screen. Why? Simple, thieves have a look at the window and see the "mark" because there is a chance that someone will have left their satnav in the glove box.

If you have one which permanently attached to the vent or the like, it attracts these said scum bags cos you might have left it in.
And before anyone says " I always take mine with me", fair enough, but the thief might smash your window just to check you werent lying. And thats damage you dont want to have to pay for in any case.

Another thing. This goes for anyone. Make your HOME location at least a road away. Cos if the car and satnav get nicked, they turn it on and plonk in "Take me Home baby" and as you are unlikely to be there.....


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

Jace said:


> Ended up getting a Garmin Nuvi 200W, got it for £99 inc next day delivery from Amazon.
> 
> Used my Nectar credit card to pay for it, so that another bunch of points too:thumb:
> 
> ...


Don't be too hasty getting rid of your Angel, as our Talex picks up more speed cameras than our Garmin nuvi 250 does


----------

